
Blogola: The FTC Takes On Paid Posts - vaksel
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/may2009/tc20090518_532031.htm
======
anamax
Yup, a blogger getting a free toaster is a problem.

A reporter reporting happy-talk from his spouse's employer is how things work.
A reporter submitting press releases is how things work. A reporter trading
"access" for favorable treatment is how things work.

